# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Robots in police >  ViQi, virtual assistant for public safety, Motorola Solutions, Inc., Chicago, Illinois, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Motorola Solutions, Inc.

Home page - motorolasolutions.com/en_us/products/viqi.html

Playlist "ViQi"

----------


## Airicist

Designing ViQi

Oct 24, 2019




> Creating ViQi™, a public safety virtual assistant that can fundamentally change our users’ lives without fundamentally changing how they work, took years of effort, insight, and customer collaboration.

----------


## Airicist

Empowering public safety with AI

Oct 24, 2019




> Artificial intelligence accelerates repetitive manual processes, reducing response time and maximizing efficiency throughout the public safety workflow. See how we are responsibly applying AI to help our customers respond most effectively in the moments that matter.

----------

